# macropod - Moderator, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to *macropod* [Microsoft MVP - Word] on your promotion to Moderator, Microsoft Support.

Nice work, Paul!

John


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations.

BG


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice one Paul, well done!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well done*


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Way to go Paul


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well Done


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations. Well deserved!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratz


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Paul.....nice goin'!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work Paul!


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------

